# Un iPad peut-il être surveillé?



## Myaboki (8 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu un iPad 2 de ma boîte, cool. Aucun compte n'est mis dessus, juste l'application de la boite (une présentation pour les clients).
Alors ma question est un peu bête mais est-ce que la boite est capable de surveiller mes activités sur l'iPad???
J'aimerais utiliser mon compte (j'ai déjà un iPhone) pour installer dautre applis mais j'aurais pas envie d'être flické...

Merci de vos réponses!


----------



## Myaboki (8 Mars 2012)

Je ne sais pas en fait, bonne question...


----------



## Myaboki (8 Mars 2012)

Oui bien sûr mais est-ce possible??


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2012)

Si tu n'es pas prévenu, tu ne peux être surveillé. C'est la loi.


----------



## Myaboki (8 Mars 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Sur ce point je ne suis pas qualifié, mais on dirait que oui : http://www.espion-gsm.com/mobile-spy-iphone/





Apparemment il faut qu'il soit jailtrake pour ce soft, ce qui n'est pas mon cas...?




gwen a dit:


> Si tu n'es pas prévenu, tu ne peux être surveillé. C'est la loi.





Oui mais bon, mon laptop est ultra-verouille car branche en vpn avec une grosse boite, mais à priori os flickr, mais je me méfie (bien que je n'ai rient cache, c'est pour Facebook et autre connerie le soir)


----------



## Myaboki (10 Mars 2012)

Merci, personne d'autre ne sait si techniquement c'est possible?
Est-ce qu'il existe un possibilité de flicker un ipad pour voir l'utilisation qui en est faite à distance?

Je ne cherche pas à savoir comment, juste savoir si c'est possible... J'ai rien à cacher mais j'aimerais pas savoir qu'on peut contrôler l'utilisation privée que je pourrais en avoir.


----------



## Damien12 (7 Septembre 2016)

Myaboki a dit:


> Merci, personne d'autre ne sait si techniquement c'est possible?
> Est-ce qu'il existe un possibilité de flicker un ipad pour voir l'utilisation qui en est faite à distance?
> 
> Je ne cherche pas à savoir comment, juste savoir si c'est possible... J'ai rien à cacher mais j'aimerais pas savoir qu'on peut contrôler l'utilisation privée que je pourrais en avoir.


Salut mon ami, la réponse est justement oui, ta boite peut te surveiller sans que tu le sache. C'est d'ailleurs une pratique courante que de donner des équipements informatiques aux employés alors qu'ils sont déjà équipés d'outils d'espionnage. Pour ta culture regarde cet article https://www.logicielespion.com/1157/pourquoi-surveiller-employes-avec-logiciel/  il est au cœur de ton interrogation. Bon courage.


----------



## Larme (8 Septembre 2016)

En théorie non. iOS est trop sandboxé pour qu'on puisse te surveiller.
Maintenant le jailbreak ouvre des portes à d'autres possibilités, et il serait dès lors possible de te surveiller.
Il y a l'histoire des dernières mises à jours d'iOS suite à la découverte de failles (faille "trident", jailbreak invisible), mais je ne pense pas que ta boîte en arrive là, et les dernières mises à jours bloquent cela (à moins qu'une autre faille zéroday soit découverte, évidemment).
Après, si tu te connectes au boulot, que tu passes par leur WiFi, ils pourront savoir où tu vas.


----------



## lolipale (8 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour ...

Ben, sans aller jusqu'au outils d'espionnage (évitons la parano) cela dépend de votre entreprise.
Si un MDM (Mobile Device Management) est mis en place par votre IT, alors oui on peut connaitre les applications que vous installez ... On peut même les désinstaller, empêcher l'utilisation de la caméra, de GameCenter, de YouTube, etc..
Certaines grosses boites comme IBM adhère à un programme mis en place par Apple.
L'employé IBM va chercher en boutique son iPad, le déballe, le mets en route et ... il reçoit un profil de configuration automatiquement et l'iPad se configure. Reste à entrer les identifiants pour que Mail et consorts soient configurés.


----------



## AngryKiller (15 Septembre 2016)

Ça va le déterrage de topic?


----------

